# What's your favorite dessert using cranberries?



## merstarr (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's mine - it's fantastic! Moist and delicious with just the right balance of tartness and sweetness. 

CRANBERRY SWIRL COFFEECAKE 

Makes 1 - 9 or 10 inch tube pan (12 servings). 

1/2 cup unsalted butter, room temperature 
1 cup white sugar 
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup sour cream (I use nonfat plain yogurt) 
1 teaspoon almond extract 
1 cup of fresh cranberry sauce (to make the sauce, follow the directions on any package of fresh cranberries). (Note: can use one 8-ounce can of whole cranberry sauce instead, but I strongly recommend using fresh)

Directions 
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). (*Decrease the temperature by 25 degrees if using dark pan.). Grease and flour one 9 or 10 inch tube pan. 
2. Cream together the butter and sugar until light and fluffy.  Beat in the eggs just until well blended. 
3. Combine the flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt. With mixer running, (lower the mixer speed), add the flour mixture alternately with the sour cream or yogurt to the butter mixture until just blended. Do not overmix! Stir in the almond extract and mix only until just combined. Pour 1/3 of the batter into the prepared pan. Swirl 1/2 of the cranberry sauce into the batter. Repeat, ending with the batter on top. 
4. Bake about 55 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. 
5. Let cool in pan on wire rack about 10 minutes. Cut around edge of the cake to loosen, then turn out and let cool completely on wire rack.

Adapted from Allrecipes


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2004)

cranberry jalapeno cornbread. just make your regular cornbread, then add cranberries that have been boiled to soften them, and chopped jalapenos . i know cornbread shouldn't be sweet, but natural cranberries aren't sweet.
i must say proudly that southern nj is one of the country's largest producers of cranberries. it's a pretty cool thing to see them being harvested...


----------



## middie (Oct 14, 2004)

my garndmother's apple/cranberry pie.
wish i had gotten her recipe


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 15, 2004)

I love cranberries and have a ton of recipies!  Unfortunately I'll have to keep you in suspense until I have time to post either later this weekend or Monday   .  After work we're heading out of town to visit the inlaws for the weekend.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

Sometimes I just freeze a bag and when you want something different, take out a few and eat just like that.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 18, 2004)

bumping


----------



## Juliev (Oct 18, 2004)

Pear/Cranberry Crisp:

Topping:

1 cup all-purpose flour 
2/3 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup old-fashioned oats
1/4 teaspoon salt
8 tablespoons (1 stick) chilled unsalted butter or margarine, cut into pieces


Fruit Filling:

7 large slightly under-ripe pears (about 31/2 pounds), peeled, cored, and each cut lengthwise into eight slices
1 cup fresh or frozen cranberries
1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
Vanilla ice cream (optional)

Directions: Place a rack in the middle of the oven and preheat to 350ºF. Butter an 8-inch square baking dish with 2-inch sides.

To make the topping: In a medium bowl, mix together the flour, brown sugar, oats, and salt. With a pastry blender or two knives used scissor-fashion, cut in the butter until the mixture resembles coarse meal.

To make the filling: Toss together all the ingredients until well mixed and spoon into the prepared dish. Sprinkle the topping evenly over the filling. Set the dish on a baking sheet to catch any drips. 
Bake for about 1 hour, or until the topping is golden and the filling thickens and bubbles. Cool at least 20 minutes. Serve with vanilla ice cream, if desired.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 18, 2004)

My mom makes this fabulous stuff for Thanksgiving, using cranberries, crushed pineapple, mimi marshmallows, and whipped cream.  At least those are the major ingredients.  I will try to find out the actual recipe and post it.  This was a must-have on turkey day for years, along with The Casserole, of course.


----------



## jkath (Oct 18, 2004)

That cake sounds delish merstarr!
I may need to bake it soon - I heard it calling my name.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 18, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> That cake sounds delish merstarr!
> I may need to bake it soon - I heard it calling my name.



It _is_ delish! Let me know if you try it!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry it took so long for me to get around to posting these.    Here are a few of my cranberry recipes.

Oatmeal Cranberry White Chocolate Chunk Cookies
2/3 c. unsalted butter, slightly softened
2/3 c. packed golden brown sugar
2 large eggs
1 ½ c. rolled oats
1 ½ c. unbleached flour
1 tsp. Baking soda
½ tsp. Salt
1 ¼ c dried cranberries
1 c. white chocolate chips or chunks

Preheat oven to 375.
Using an electric mixer, beat butter and sugar together until light and fluffy.  Add eggs and mix well.  Combine oats, flour, salt and baking soda in a separate bowl.  Add to butter mixture in 3 additions, mixing well after each.  Stir in dried cranberries and white chocolate.
Drop by rounded teaspoons onto ungreased cookie sheets.  Bake for 10-12 minutes or until golden brown.

Cranberry Coconut Bars (these are so yummy!)
Crust:
6 Tbsp. Cold unsalted butter, cut into pieces
½ c. light brown sugar
½ tsp. kosher salt
1 c. all purpose flour
½ c. finely chopped pecans

Filling:
1 c. granulated sugar
2 Tbsp. All purpose flour
½ tsp. Baking powder
2 large eggs, beaten
1 Tbsp. Whole or 2% milk
1 Tbsp. Vanilla
1 Tbsp. freshly grated orange rind
1 c. fresh or frozen cranberries, coarsely chopped (if using frozen, chop while frozen—it’s much easier!)
½ c. flaked, sweetened coconut
½ c. coarsely chopped pecans

Crust: Preheat the oven to 350.  In a mixing bowl, combine the butter, sugar, and salt and mix well.  Gradually add the flour, mixing to combine.  Stir in the pecans.  Press the mixture into the bottom of an ungreased 9” square baking pan.  Bake 15-20 minutes, until browned.

Filling: In a mixer, combine the sugar, flour, and baking powder and mix well.  Add the eggs, milk, vanilla, and zest and mix well.  Fold in the cranberries, coconut, and pecans.  When the crust is baked, remove from the oven and spread the filling over it.  Return to the oven and bake an additional 30 minutes.  Cool in the pan on a wire rack.  Cut into bars for serving.
From American Brasserie

Cranberry Corn Muffins (a healthy one to make up for the last two!   )
1 ½ all purpose flour (unbleached)
½ c. fine yellow cornmeal
½ c. sugar
4 tsp. Baking powder
½ tsp. Salt
¼ tsp. Baking soda
1 c. nonfat plain yogurt
½ c. skim milk
3 Tbsp. Vegetable oil
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 tsp. Vanilla
1 c. fresh or frozen cranberries

Preheat oven to 400.  Spray a standard muffin tin with nonstick cooking spray.  In a large bowl, combine flour, cornmeal, sugar, baking powder, salt, and baking soda.  In a medium bowl, combine yogurt, milk, oil, egg, and vanilla.  Add the yogurt mixture to the flour mixture.  Stir until just combined, do not over mix.  Stir in cranberries.

Spoon batter into prepared muffin tin.  Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean, 20-25 minutes.  Cool in the pan on a rack for 10 minutes, then turn the muffins out of the pan and continue cooling on the rack.

Makes 12 muffins with 159 calories and 4 g fat each.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 19, 2004)

Steamed Cranberry Pudding:

1 1/3 cups flour, divided
2 cups cranberries, cut lengthwise
1/2 cup molasses
2 tbsp baking soda
1/3 cup hot water

Butter Sauce:

1 cup sugar
1 cup half-n-half
1/2 stick butter

Sprinkle 1/3 cup flour over cranberries.  Add molasses; stir.  Mix baking soda in hot water; add to cranberry mixture.  Stir well.  Add 1 cup flour.  Place in double boiler and steam 1 1/2 hours.

For sauce, mix all ingredients.  Boil for 10-15 min, stirring constantly.  Serve over warm pudding.  Serves 4-6.


----------



## jkath (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's one from Taste of Home






Upside-Down Cranberry Crunch

3 c. fresh cranberries
1-3/4 c. sugar, divided
2 eggs
1/2 c. chopped pecans
1/2 c. butter, melted
1 c. flour
Whipped cream or ice cream for topping

Place cranberries in a greased 8" baking dish. Sprinkle with 3/4 c. sugar and all pecans. In a mixing bowl, beat eggs, butter, flour & remaining sugar until smooth. Spread over cranberry mixture. Bake @ 325º for 1 hour or till a toothpick comes clean. Run knife around edges of dish; immediately invert onto a serving plate. Serve warm with whipped cream or ice cream.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 19, 2004)

I LOVE cranberries. The fresh ones are great - they add such a unique bite to everything from savory dishes to sweets. Since the topic is desserts though, I will send some favorites.

Cranberry Kuchen
1/2 c Butter 
1 1/4 c Sugar,; divided 
1 ts Vanilla 
3  Eggs 
2 c AP flour 
2 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
1/2 ts Salt 
1 1/4 c Sour cream 
3 c Cranberries, chopped 
1/4 c Brown sugar, lightly packed 
Topping:
2 tb AP flour 
2 tb Almonds, chopped
1 tb Butter, soft 
1/2 ts Cinnamon 

Preheat oven to 350F. Grease a 10" springform pan.
1.Cream the butter, 1 cup sugar and vanilla in large bowl with electric mixer, until light and creamy. 
2.Add eggs, one at a time, beating until light and fluffy. 
3.Combine flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt. Add flour mixture and sour cream alternately to creamed mixutre, ending with flour. (Batter will be fairly thick). 
4.Combine cranberries with remaining 1/4 cup sugar. 
5.Spread half the batter in springform pan, sprinkle with cranberries/sugar, and then top with remaining batter. 
6.Combine topping ingredients, mixing until crumbly; sprinkle over batter. Bake for 50-60 mins. Cool on a wire rack and serve warm or cool. 

Cranberry Upside-down Gingerbread
2 c Cranberries 
1  Orange, peeled and cut into chunks 
3 tb Butter
1/3 c Maple syrup 
1/2 c Raisins 
1 1/4 c AP flour 
3/4 ts Baking soda 
1 ts Ground cinnamon 
1/2 ts Ground ginger 
1/4 ts Ground cloves 
1/2 ts Salt 
1/2 c Buttermilk 
1/4 c Butter, at room temp 
1/4 c Sugar 
1 Egg 
1/2 c Molasses 
2 tb Finely chopped preserved ginger 
Whipped cream 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Place cranberries and orange chunks in food processor; pulse to coarsely chop. Set aside. 
2.Melt 3 tb butter in a 9 in square baking pan in oven. Pour maple syrup over butter. 
3.Spoon cranberry mixture evenly over maple syrup in baking pan. Sprinkle with raisins, and set aside. 
4.In a large bowl, combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon, ground ginger, cloves and salt. 
5.In blender or food processor, blend buttermilk, butter, sugar, egg and molasses until smooth, about 2 minutes. Add preserved ginger and blend until mixed. 
6.Pour wet ingredients over dry ingredients and mix thoroughly. 
7.Pour batter over cranberry mixture. Bake for 40-50 minutes. Loosen cake from edges of pan and invert immediately onto serving plate. Serve warm topped with a dollop of whipped cream.


----------



## astro (Oct 20, 2004)

This is, indeed, an excellent recipe, Merstarr.  I've been making it for many moons, but never used yogurt in place of sour cream.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## pollijuli (Oct 20, 2004)

I got a recipe for Cranberry/White Chocolate Biscotti from Epicurious.com.  It's really easy and everyone at work loves this coffee-friendly cookie.  I get lots of requests for it, especially during this time of year.
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/5817

Check it out.
[/url]


----------



## merstarr (Oct 20, 2004)

astro said:
			
		

> This is, indeed, an excellent recipe, Merstarr.  I've been making it for many moons, but never used yogurt in place of sour cream.  Thanks for the tip!



astro,
You're welcome! I almost always use nonfat plain yogurt as a sub for sour cream, simply because it has so much less fat, plus I always have it in the house. Some people actually prefer yogurt over sour cream in cakes - they say it yields better results, ie, the cakes are moister. I can't vouch for this, because I've never compared one with the other, using the same exact recipe.  And of course, different fat percentages, ie nonfat vs. lowfat vs. full fat, could make a very slight difference also, but I've always had great results with the nonfat. Regardless of what you use, you can't ruin this cake - it's great! BTW, do you use fresh cranberry sauce? It's sooooo much better than that canned stuff!


----------



## astro (Oct 21, 2004)

merstarr said:
			
		

> astro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No, I use the canned, but will give the homemade a try.  I used to buy those 6-8 oz. yogurts with fruit, but now I use the non-fat and add my own slightly crushe fruit and sweeten with Splenda.  I also add a little Coolwhip just to take the "edge" off the yogurt.


----------



## Alix (Oct 21, 2004)

Mine is cranberry oat squares. Made just like matrimonial bars, but with cranberry sauce. Mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## jkath (Oct 27, 2004)

AAaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!
I just edited my upside-down cranberry recipe - for any of you that copied it, please edit! I'd forgotten to type in the 2 eggs needed! sorry about that!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Mine is cranberry oat squares. Made just like matrimonial bars, but with cranberry sauce. Mmmmmmmmmmmm!



lol matrimonial bars, isn't that fitting.......


----------

